# Salvadoran Officials Overwhelmed by Returning Deported Gang Members



## dcbl (May 28, 2017)

unpossible

I was told by my friends on the left that they are sending their very best people

so it cannot be true that their home countries are having problems now that they are being returned home

this is all so very confusing!

or not... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Salvadoran Officials Overwhelmed by Returning Deported Gang Members

*Officials in El Salvador held emergency meetings after seeing a sharp increase in the number of violent gang members being deported back to the country from the United States under the Trump administration.*

*Salvadoran authorities have held emergency meetings and proposed new legislation to monitor returning criminals and gang members that are returning to El Salvador after deportation, according to the Washington Post.


The move by Salvadoran officials comes as a direct result of the Trump administration’s crackdown on illegal immigration and efforts to deport more criminal illegal aliens from the U.S.*


----------



## BlackFlag (May 28, 2017)

Overwhelmed by 398 people?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 28, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Overwhelmed by 398 people?




They could have sent them all to Chicago and they would have all been shot in the next few weeks!


----------



## skye (May 28, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Overwhelmed by 398 people?
> ...





  ~~~

too funny!

shouldn't laugh but hey...


----------



## jknowgood (May 28, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Overwhelmed by 398 people?


So by your numbers basically that is eight murderers out of every state. You laugh at that? It's a start after Obama let them in.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 28, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Overwhelmed by 398 people?
> ...


They could have sent them to Trump country where they could wander the wastelands and never run into another human ever again


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Overwhelmed by 398 people?
> ...



So true.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 28, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Overwhelmed by 398 people?
> ...


Obama sent 600 back last year.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Or shot by a redneck for target practice.


----------



## jknowgood (May 28, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


The same humans that kept Hillary out of office? You're an ignorant liberal that will never get it. Lol


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 28, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


and 398 of them came back in....


----------



## jknowgood (May 28, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


He let more in.


----------



## Correll (May 28, 2017)

dcbl said:


> unpossible
> 
> I was told by my friends on the left that they are sending their very best people
> 
> ...




We were also promised that there would be no attempt to deport the illegals.

Seems the lefties were wrong a lot.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 28, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


As Trump screws them over, will those people continue to vote against themselves?  I guess I shouldn't care, things will be fine here on my end either way.


----------



## Correll (May 28, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Overwhelmed by 398 people?




IF they are mostly m-13, then dropping a couple hundred of them in a small country would be a big problem.


----------



## dcbl (May 28, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


All year

We should more than double that at this rate 

Plus, we're not letting them back in 

So, there's that


----------



## jknowgood (May 28, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


He hasn't screwed anyone over. All he has done is to show how anti-American liberals are.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2017)

Correll said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Overwhelmed by 398 people?
> ...



Not if the citizens are armed.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 28, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



The flavor is called "Liberal's Dreams"!


----------

